# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Blokify Forum >  A few cool Minecraft designs on Thingiverse that could be used on Blokify

## donny

Just saw these

----------


## donny

Looks like this guy added a few more:




These should all work on Blokify, right?

----------


## frederick78

They should work, but you will have to start from scratch on the design.  Not sure what the purpose of some of these are either.

----------

